# PE in email signature



## sethologist (Jun 22, 2012)

I recently received my PE license and have updated my company email signature to reflect this. My employer does not provide professional engineering services, nor will I ever seal anything produced while with my current employer.

My question is, should I have a disclaimer at the end of my email signature, i.e. "Professional engineering services not offered or provided"?

I asked the legal department at my employer several times, but have gotten no response. My boss has left it up to me. What is the opinion here?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 22, 2012)

i don' think a disclaimer is necessary. I have not and never will stamp anything while I work here and I have my PE in my email signature block. if someone asks just say do don't do that type of work.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 23, 2012)

No disclaimer needed. If you were providing professional engineering services then you would be stamping and signing it. This is just a title that you have earned...kind of like when someone has MD after their name.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 23, 2012)

I dont sign/stamp anything, nor will I be asked to anytime soon. PE was in my signature from day one with no disclaimer.


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Agree with all the above. No disclaimer needed.


----------



## Peele1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Agreed.

IF you do any external consulting, you should list what states you are licensed in, and if the consulting work will include or exclude any possibility of work requiring the PE stamp.

I do consulting and have a PE. My contract lists the state(s) I'm registered in, and that no work requiring a PE stamp is in scope. My attorney recommended this.

YMMV. All disclaimers apply. IANAL. UAYOR.


----------

